# December top site searches.



## Chris (Dec 25, 2006)

The Cardinals don't suck anymore, but the "wtf?" factor is still way up there. 



> Top 20 of 3285 Total Search Strings
> 
> # Hits Search String
> 
> ...


----------



## Blexican (Dec 25, 2006)

Ooh, time for mad-libs!

Well, it's obvious what happened here. Buckethead was playing an Ibanez 8 string through a marshall vintage modern head and surfing ss.org when he told his mother to put a baby in the microwave 'cause he was hungry. She undercooked it, and decided to throw it out. When garbage day rolled around, the garbagemen didn't throw the bag all the way in the truck, so it fell out into a produce truck on the highway that was headed for Taco Bell. Chris Broderick was installing a Tremol-no in his RG7620 and listening to the best albums of 2006 when he thought that Tacos sounded like a great idea. He ran over a chameleon on his way to the restraunt, and died from e.coli. He died with a Schecter Raider in his hands. Thanks for thinking with your mask off, buckethead.

What's the point of this, you ask? Well, quite frankly, there is none, and I was bored as shit.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 25, 2006)

taco bell


----------



## Kevan (Dec 25, 2006)

#12!!!! AWESOME!

You guys rock!


----------



## noodles (Dec 27, 2006)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Well, it's obvious what happened here. Buckethead was playing an Ibanez 8 string through a marshall vintage modern head and surfing ss.org when he told his mother to put a baby in the microwave 'cause he was hungry. She undercooked it, and decided to throw it out. When garbage day rolled around, the garbagemen didn't throw the bag all the way in the truck, so it fell out into a produce truck on the highway that was headed for Taco Bell. Chris Broderick was installing a Tremol-no in his RG7620 and listening to the best albums of 2006 when he thought that Tacos sounded like a great idea. He ran over a chameleon on his way to the restraunt, and died from e.coli. He died with a Schecter Raider in his hands. Thanks for thinking with your mask off, buckethead.


----------



## Oguz286 (Dec 27, 2006)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Ooh, time for mad-libs!
> 
> Well, it's obvious what happened here. Buckethead was playing an Ibanez 8 string through a marshall vintage modern head and surfing ss.org when he told his mother to put a baby in the microwave 'cause he was hungry. She undercooked it, and decided to throw it out. When garbage day rolled around, the garbagemen didn't throw the bag all the way in the truck, so it fell out into a produce truck on the highway that was headed for Taco Bell. Chris Broderick was installing a Tremol-no in his RG7620 and listening to the best albums of 2006 when he thought that Tacos sounded like a great idea. He ran over a chameleon on his way to the restraunt, and died from e.coli. He died with a Schecter Raider in his hands. Thanks for thinking with your mask off, buckethead.
> 
> What's the point of this, you ask? Well, quite frankly, there is none, and I was bored as shit.



You should be a detective


----------



## Jason (Dec 27, 2006)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Ooh, time for mad-libs!
> 
> Well, it's obvious what happened here. Buckethead was playing an Ibanez 8 string through a marshall vintage modern head and surfing ss.org when he told his mother to put a baby in the microwave 'cause he was hungry. She undercooked it, and decided to throw it out. When garbage day rolled around, the garbagemen didn't throw the bag all the way in the truck, so it fell out into a produce truck on the highway that was headed for Taco Bell. Chris Broderick was installing a Tremol-no in his RG7620 and listening to the best albums of 2006 when he thought that Tacos sounded like a great idea. He ran over a chameleon on his way to the restraunt, and died from e.coli. He died with a Schecter Raider in his hands. Thanks for thinking with your mask off, buckethead.
> 
> What's the point of this, you ask? Well, quite frankly, there is none, and I was bored as shit.


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 27, 2006)

taco bell ecoli 
Sounds like a great concept album waiting to happen..


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 27, 2006)

Digital Black said:


> taco bell ecoli
> Sounds like a great concept album waiting to happen..



*Exploding* from the bowels of the underground today at a store near you!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 27, 2006)

I got food poisoning from Taco Hell, not once, but twice. It's not pleasant.


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 27, 2006)

taco bell 
cant wait for the new shit taco in 07!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2006)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Ooh, time for mad-libs!
> 
> Well, it's obvious what happened here. Buckethead was playing an Ibanez 8 string through a marshall vintage modern head and surfing ss.org when he told his mother to put a baby in the microwave 'cause he was hungry. She undercooked it, and decided to throw it out. When garbage day rolled around, the garbagemen didn't throw the bag all the way in the truck, so it fell out into a produce truck on the highway that was headed for Taco Bell. Chris Broderick was installing a Tremol-no in his RG7620 and listening to the best albums of 2006 when he thought that Tacos sounded like a great idea. He ran over a chameleon on his way to the restraunt, and died from e.coli. He died with a Schecter Raider in his hands. Thanks for thinking with your mask off, buckethead.
> 
> What's the point of this, you ask? Well, quite frankly, there is none, and I was bored as shit.


----------



## Leon (Dec 28, 2006)

when i google, "sevenstring," the 6th hit is a link to a page on my website of me dicking around in my site shirt 

http://www.wildealien.com/sevenstring_google.png


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 28, 2006)

Speaking of google results, after Amazon's 2 entries my homepage pops up for D-EJ915 and I just put a link for ss.org on it 

LOL, now sevenstring.org just randomly shows up when you search for D-EJ915 for no reason , just the home page too...guess that's what my link did


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2006)

Leon said:


> when i google, "sevenstring," the 6th hit is a link to a page on my website of me dicking around in my site shirt
> 
> http://www.wildealien.com/sevenstring_google.png



I actually was looking for *RG7621* the other day, and your site came up early in the search, dude.


----------



## Leon (Dec 28, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2006)

I didn't even know you had your own site, Leon, just checked it out, pretty cool site.


----------



## Leon (Dec 28, 2006)

i haven't really done anything with it in about three years. it needs a facelift, but i'm just not that into HTML anymore.


----------

